# One Dark Halloween Night Now Available in Paperback!



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello my fellow Halloween friends, after two long years, my book is finally here. Please check it out over at Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Halloween-Night-John-Kohlbrenner/dp/1515290832/ref=sr_1_1_twi_pap_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1440215476&sr=8-1&keywords=one+dark+halloween+night
John Kohlbrenner


----------

